# favorite transfers



## hreno2 (Sep 5, 2008)

what company is your most favorite for transfers. how do you price?


----------



## jleampark (Sep 6, 2007)

I use several companies, for different reasons:


Transfer Express for their templates
Seay Graphics for my designs
Semo Imprints for their cheap 7x12 prints
F&M Expressions for their cheap $0.15 and $0.20 prints and their 12.75"x19" for ganging
Versatranz for their 13"x19" for ganging


----------

